# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  3D Printed Prosthetic Thumb

## RedSox2013

This stuff really amazes, not so much the fact that a prosthetic thumb can be 3D Printed, afterall we have seen so many other awesome things printed out this year, but the fact that the savings are almost unbeleivable.  This prosthetic thumb was printed out by a man who refused to purchase a real prosthetic because of the $5,000 price tag.  Instead, what did he do?  He used his 3D Printer to print out a thumb that was probabyl better than the one the doctors offered.  Price tag?  About $25.

----------


## AMadinger

Fantastic example of the potential 3DP has for prosthesis. I'd love to learn more about the individual it was made for and who made it. Was it a hobbyist or a service provider?

----------


## Jeremia_Munchkins

Pretty cool, although I think that a better designer could make something that looks more like a human thumb, rather than a thumb colored piece of plastic.  All in all, I think this is great, but come one.  At least make it look a little more realistic.  Your giving a bad example for what can be done.  I would scan this mans real thumb and make an exact mirror image of it, if I were the designer.

----------


## AMadinger

Here are links to the creator and his original posting:

Article - http://microfabricator.com/articles/...of-3d-printing
Original Posting - http://www.instructables.com/id/Thumb-Prosthesis/

----------

